
Startup – looking for feedback from a bright bunch - nayef
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.efemex.com&#x2F;<p>Good, bad or ugly? your thoughts and creative criticism are most welcome. From design to concept and beyond.
======
entelechy
Good idea, It could be the next Uber for plumbers and handymen ;P

It reminds me of book-a-tiger[1], a german startup that does sth. similar but
exclusively for cleaners.

[1] [https://www.bookatiger.com/de-en/](https://www.bookatiger.com/de-en/)

~~~
nayef
Thanks! plenty of similar ideas out there. The proof is in the pudding :) as
the saying goes.

